

Ask HN: Backup/Archival options for large collections of Pictures and Video data - asenna

I recently took a trip to east Africa with a few friends of mine and within two weeks, we generated almost 250 GB worth of pics and videos (DSLRs and GoPros). I wanted to ask the HN community what are some of the good options to backup such kinds of data. As cameras get better, I&#x27;m finding it difficult to manage proper backups &#x2F; archives of all the data.<p>I am considering Amazon Glacier with a syncing client but currently data is just replicated in multiple external HDDs.
======
SEJeff
Try backblaze, cheap and has been super reliable for me.

------
jenkstom
hubiC has a 10TB plan. I believe it is 10EUR per month.

